# Check out the JL Club Members E-Store!!!



## nick danger (Apr 7, 2002)

All you JL Club Members take a look what is available in the E-Store!

There doesn't seem to be a purchase limit either!!:thumbsup: 

Hint: It's Black with a Gold Stripe and blows Chevys into the weeds!! 


NICK DANGER


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Question now is , How fast does the delivery arm of PM/RC deliver?
Web site says they use DieCastExpress.

I ordered some online because I thought I remembered someone saying they no longer accept phone orders on the PM 800 #.

Anyone have any experience in getting orders online since the merger?
Thanks,
Keith


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Al Markin (May 17, 2003)

I ordered on Wednesday, (8-26) Thet took my order, I'll keep you updated when my goods arrive.


----------

